# Can I add salt to my Betta's tank?



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Can I add regular salt to my tank and how much should I put in?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

If you want to add salt, use aquarium salt. The container you buy should tell you how much you should put in, though it's generally 1 tbsp per 5g if I remember correctly. Aquarium salt is good for healing and keeping fish healthy, so it shouldn't be a problem if you add some.


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

I add one teaspoon of aquarium salt in my 10 gal, I think a bit is good for bettas. Although the instructions on my aquarium salt package says 1 tbsp per 5g too, that much should be used for healing such as fin rot.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Where can I get it?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO/E Aquarium salt should not be used long term, it can cause internal damage in some species, namely kidney damage as well as cause resistant pathogen/parasites from over use and use of wrong dosages, also some species of fish and plants can't tolerate salt.

The salt debate has been going on for years and true many years ago salt was needed in aquariums due to the poor understanding of fish and how it related to health and overall well being as well as the understanding of water quality and the lack of good filtration that we have today.
In neglected tank salt can help short term and you will see the fish perk up...however short lived.....

Now that most fish are captive bred most no longer require natural habitat waters to thrive.
Many hobbyist still use long term salt when it is not needed or required and often they will see symptoms like dropsy in some species for no reason and often it is due to system shut down from long term salt or are no longer able to treat parasites effectively like Ich due to known resistant from long term use and wrong dosages.

Both aquarium salt and Epsom salt when used in correct dosage are great treatments for many problems seen in our fish IMO/E.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

OFL I think I will not add salt thanks.


----------

